# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Abonnement Canard JV sans passer par Google Play ?

## Cotopaxi

Bonjour,

Je voudrais prendre Canard JV sur Android, m'étant acheté une petite tablette pour Nowel.
Mais je n'ai aucune envie de payer sur Google Play (ils prennent une commission ?). Il est impossible de commander sur votre site comme pour le papier et de récupérer le numéro sur le site CPC ou grâce à l'appli ?

Merci pour la réponse  ::):

----------

